# [SOLVED] Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello i have installed new vista ultimate SP 2 on my hp pavilion dv900 AMD Turion tm 64 mobile technology TL 60 2.ghz laptop but after installation i am not able to use internet as on device manager there are few yellow marks sign on the flollowing devices
Base Device system 
Coprocessor
rthernet controoler 
SMbus controller

can anyone please help me to sort this device out as i dont have any software for these driveces
this is the network shows in my laptop 
NVIDIA MCP61 LAN Controller (PHY: Realtek RTL8201CL/CP)PCI vista
please please help me


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Get your drivers here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=1842189

Post back how it goes.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Thank you very much for your reply , i have been to the driver site and i download and installed in my laptop the following drivers but still iam having the same problem nothing happened,,,, i dont know the all problem is that i cannot get access to internet cxoz the ehternet controller is not wroking i have to make this work but i dont know how to do this ,, please help..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

You said you were able to download and install... then you said you cannot connect to the internet.... please clarify because this two statements seem contradictory to me.

Also attach a screen shot of Device Manager (make sure screen shot includes ALL devices in the list).


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Sorry about the this,, but the problem is that with my laptop i cannot get access to the internet,,, now i have tried to install the drivers , which i downloed from internet using my desktop,, but when iinstall on my laptop nothing works , mean it does not soves the problem, , Sm Bus and ethernet controller are still with yellow marks,,, , now when i visit to the hp driver download and i downloaded from there and install on my laptop still did not work ,, all i am saying i triend many times to install the driver but still i am unable to to connect with internet as the ethernet controller is still not installed,,,
this is the whole problem


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

In Device Manager what are the status of the two devices in question?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Are you actually running Vista SP2 beta? 

SP2 beta is a test version. Make sure all personal files are backed up as you may need to re-install Vista SP1 at any time.

Did you have Internet connectivity problems while running SP1?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

hello sir,, i am running windows vista ultimate model vista lite sp2 eldi 
There are yellow with exclamation mark on devices,, these are devices with exclamation mark in device manager
base system device 
coprocessor
ethernet controller 
sm bus controler
i cannot get access to net 

i cannot find the right driver for these and in hp.com i donwloaded few drivers but when i installed in my laptop nothing changes same to same,, i dont know what to do with this,, please anyone help.. 
the old vista was too slow due to too many currepy files even net was slow so i installed this vista ultimate and now i am facing these problems please anyone help thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

I did a quick search on vista lite sp2 and it seems this is non-supported software... more like an illegal software. Having said that (and hopefully I am wrong), I suggest you install the genuine Vista and load SP1. We cannot continue to assist if this is related to something illegal in nature.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

ok thank you very much sir for your guid and hlep.. i iwill loadup a sp1 and i will be get back here with result thank you again


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Hello everyone, ok i have installed vista home premiam on my hp povilion dv9000 laptop.. and i tried to installed the drivers device such as ethernet controller smbus and other but its not working at all,, i tried to conect it wirelessly but wireless is disabled in my laptop,, now from bois setup i tried to enable it but there is not any option of LAN disable or enable ,,, i am confuse now can any one help now please? how to enable my wireless in my laptop please help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Have you tried the drivers here? If yes and they don't work, run Everest Home and copy summary report in a notepad and attach in your reply. Also run Belarc Advisor (get it here http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html) but send the report via PM. I will attach the report myself later on.

Thanks.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

hi yes i have tried many times downloads from hp site but they dont work so now i will run everst home and copy the summ here with velarc report in pm ,, ok thanks man


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Thank you for the info.

Just to clarify do you still have yellow marks on these devices (Base Device system, Coprocessor, Ethernet controller, SMbus controller)?

If yes, go in the Device Manager and starting with the SMBus Controller, right click on the device and select Properties. Get the status. Next click on DETAILS tab and get Device Instance ID. Do the same with the other yellow marked devices. 

Post back with the result.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

hi thanks here is the detail you asked for 
SM Bus Controller other devices manufacturer unknown location pci bus device 1 function 1 there is a code underneif code 28
device instance path: 

PCI\VE_10DEV_0542&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09

eTHERNET CONTROLLER OTHER DEVICES MANUFACTUREER UNKNOWN LOCATION pci bus device 1 function 1 dEVICE INSTANCE PATH: 

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&50

bASE SYSTEM DEVICE OTHER DEVICES MANUFACTURER UNKNOWN LOCATION PC1BUS 2 DEVICE 5 FUNCTION 3
INSTANCE PATH:

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_12\4&11E13B16&0&2B40

COPROCESSOR OTHER DEVICE MANUFACTURER UNKNOWN LOCATION PCI BUS 0, DEVICE 1 FUNCTION 3 INSTANCE PATH : 

PCI\VEN_10DEV_0543&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&0B

THESE ARE DETIAL,, AND ONETHING ELS I WHEN I INSTALED THE NVIDA VIDEO DRIVER , AFTER INSTALLATION IT ASKS FOR RESTART BUT WHEN I DO IT NOTHING CHANGES NOTHING HAPPEN,, ALTHOUGH IN NVIDA DRIVER SM BUS AND ETHERNET IS INCLUDED BUT IT DOES NOT WORK


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*



> device instance path:
> 
> PCI\VE_10DEV_0542&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09
> 
> ...


Please check these again in Device Manager. You may not have copied them correctly.

EDIT:
Try to download this: http://www.uploading.com/files/DRK9JPTY/LAN_XP_071008.zip.html
http://www.uploading.com/files/7AY69IPG/CardReader_XP_081219.zip.html


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

hi, i have writen them as they were shown,, and the link you gave what is it ?? sorry i dont get it i dont know what to do now 
i have fix the graphic card finaly but the rest are same,, as before,, wireless is disabled ,, i will try the link you gave me ,, i wil be bak with tht result,,.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Those links are for drivers that you can use. Try them if they work for you.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

hello sir hope you are ok ,, thank you very much for your help and support you are an star,, you have solved my problem,, those two links were the right driver for my laptop and i downloaded them and installed and all working good now,, great job sir you are a realy star and genius ,, may god bless you all the time,, thank you again,,, and one thing els, i chat with hp suport team even they could not sort my problem out,, i think they should learn about technical stuff,, you are greater than that,, cheers,,


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controoler shows yellow marks*

Thank you for the update. Those are really kind words. Thank you.

Btw you listed 5 devices needing drivers. I gave you two. Were you able to get the drivers for the others?

I am happy to know they helped solve the problem.


----------



## subdued2u (Mar 20, 2009)

hi sir you are welcome , you are alot better than those technical supports who thinks they are technicaly expert ,, but they are nothing,,, fact,,,
yes i had problem with 5 devices,,, once i downloaded the links you gave me i was able to use internet and than i updated the rest so vista found them automaticaly, the best perform of vista,,, and than the wireless got enable and all things done weldone,and than i have a belkin g router access point, i am trying to get two connection wirelessly at a time for my pc and laptop i dont know if it will work with this,, , its great to have you so kind and cope,,,, thank you may you have alovely time,,,


----------

